# 30 oder 60 FPS in Spielen ein Unterschied? Macht den Selbstversuch!



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *30 oder 60 FPS in Spielen ein Unterschied? Macht den Selbstversuch!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 30 oder 60 FPS in Spielen ein Unterschied? Macht den Selbstversuch!


----------



## Emke (13. Mai 2014)

Natürlich sieht man den Unterschied, das eine läuft viel geschmeidiger und ist angenehmer...


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Unterschied beim Battlefield 4 Racing Loop bemerkt. Rechts scheint es flüssiger zu laufen als links. Kann aber auch sein das ich mir das nur einbilde o.o


----------



## springenderBusch (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Meinung :
Je mehr Bilde pro Sekunde desto besser.
Ich habe auch schon bei Benchmarks den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 80 Bildern gesehen.

Aber :
Oftmals nehme ich eher einen Bildrateneinbruch als störend war, als das ich es als störend empfinden würde kontinuierlich mit 50, 40, 30 oder 25 Bildern pro Sekunde zu spielen.
Bei Benchmarks hat sich die Bildrate für mich erst als sehr beeinträchtigend aufgezeigt, wenn sie wirklich unter 25 BpS gefallen ist.

Und :
Bei mir kommt auch ein Gewohnheitsfaktor dazu.
Wenn ich auf Grund des Alters des Rechners so oder so irgendwann am unteren Limit spiele ( was immer wieder passiert, da ich meinen Rechner nicht jedes Jahr aktualisiere ),
gewöhnt sich mein Auge an die niedrige Bildrate und ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Bildern um die 25 rum.
Düfte wohl auch der Grund sein warum die meisten Konsoleros eigentlich keinen Pfifferling
auf diese 60 30 Diskussion geben.


----------



## Goldbaersche (13. Mai 2014)

Die Latenz der Eingabe von Befehlen wird aber auch maßgeblich von der Bildrate beeinflusst, so spielt es sich mit 60 fps viel direkter, da weniger Zeit vergeht zwischen Aktion und Wiedergabe derselbigen. 
Ich seh beim BF Benchmark keinen Unterschied. 
Vielleicht ist es ja auch eine von Microsoft erstellte Seite mit zweimal 30fps, damit sie nachher sagen können, "Leute, 60 fps machen doch nicht den Unterschied, also reichen unsere 30 fps."


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Bei Benchmarks hat sich die Bildrate für mich erst als sehr beeinträchtigend aufgezeigt, wenn sie wirklich unter 25 BpS gefallen ist.


 
Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

Persönlich erkenne ich den Unterschied ohne Probleme, da die vorder- wie hintergründigen Animationen einfach weichere Bewegungsabläufe bei 60 FPS zeigen als bei 30. Wenn meine Kiste genug Power für 60 FPS, will ich nichts von 30 FPS sehen.


----------



## springenderBusch (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
> Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
> Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.



Vorsicht, Matthias  .
 Das Auge kann sehr wohl mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erkennen. Aber ab ca. 25 Einzelbildern ist diese Bildabfolge so schnell, daß das Gehirn diese Bilder nicht mehr komplett als Einzelbild verarbeitet und deswegen als Bewegung zusammensetzt. Ab diesem Moment setzt das Gehirn die Priorität der Bewegung rauf und die Priorität des Bildinhalts runter.
 Deswegen kann man eine Bewegung auch nicht mehr so scharf erkennen wie ein einzelnes Bild.
 Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch das berühmte Daumenkino.
 Dazu kommt das unsere bisherigen Sehgewohnheiten auf 25 Bilder zementiert waren. Fernsehen und Kino laufen seid Jahrzehnten mit dieser Rate. Und dazu konnten Fernseher und Monitore nie die heutigen Auflösungen bieten. Es war also immer durch die Wiedergabetechnik eine leichte Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden.
 Durch die HD-Fernseher/Monitore und die verbesserte Kinotechnologie fällt dieser Unschärfeeffekt aber weg und zeigt uns durch wesentlich höhere Auflösungen und Kontraste härtere Bilder, die man bewußt war nehmen kann.
 Schau dir einen Film aus den 80´igern auf einem RöhrenTV und auf einem HD TV nebeneinander an. Du hast das Gefühl du schaust zwei unterschiedliche Filme an.
 Das gleiche bei den Hobbitverfilmungen. Dort müssen, durch die hohe Auflösung und die doppelte Bildrate, künstlich Unschärfefilter am Rechner eingesetzt werden, da sonst viele viele Leute das Bildruckeln wahrnehmen würden, trotz der jetzt 48 Bilder pro Sekunde.


----------



## azraelb (13. Mai 2014)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Die Latenz der Eingabe von Befehlen wird aber auch maßgeblich von der Bildrate beeinflusst, so spielt es sich mit 60 fps viel direkter, da weniger Zeit vergeht zwischen Aktion und Wiedergabe derselbigen.



This! Ob man eine minimalst bessere Grafik hat oder nicht ist doch eh wurst. Aber den Vorteil, den man mit 60FPS gegenüber 30FPS in Spielen wie z.B. Battlefield hat kann schon entscheidend sein...


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
> Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
> Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.


So einfach ist die Sache leider nicht. Die Nervenzellen im Auge können bis zu 1000 FPS weiterleiten und Piloten der US Airforce waren bei Tests in der Lage, Flugzeuge auf Bildern zu identifizieren, die sie nur 1/220 Sekunden gesehen hatten. Ab wann man eine Bewegung als flüssig wahrnimmt, hängt stark von der Geschwindigkeit der sich bewegenden Objekte und offenbar auch von der beobachtenden Person ab. S. beispielsweise hier und hier.


----------



## Maverick3110 (13. Mai 2014)

Bei schnellen Bewegungen ist eine höhere Bildrate sicherlich von Vorteil. Das merkt jeder der sich "Der Hobbit" mit 24 FPS und als HFR mit  48 FPS ansieht. Bei einem Spiel habe ich aber lieber konstante 30 FPS ohne Framrateeinbrüche als 60 oder 80 im schnitt und man merkt jedesmal wenn die Bildrate schwankt, selbst dann wenn sie im minimum über 30 bleibt.

60 und mehr Frames sind "nice to have" aber echte fixe 30 sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Mai 2014)

Also ehrloch? Ich nehme bei den Vergleichsbildern keinen relevanten Unterschied wahr.


----------



## BiJay (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
> Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
> Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.


 Die Aussage wird immer falsch verwendet. Das menschliche Auge kann 25 vollständig verschiedene Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen (das heißt nicht, dass sie auch alle vom Gehirn verarbeitet werden). Unsere Augen sehen nicht einzelne Bilder pro Sekunde - wir sind keine Maschinen. Es geht bei der Aussage darum, dass das Auge Unterschiede zwischen den Bilder wahrnehmen kann. Bei einer höheren Bildrate wirkt das Bild flüßiger und die einzelnen Bilder verschwimmen ineinander. Dies kommt dann der Realität nahe. Ein normaler Film hat extra eine solch niedrige Bildrate, damit das Gehirn die Verbindungen zwischen den Bildern selbst herstellt und damit die Fantasie angeregt wird. Höhere Bildraten wie 48, 60 oder 120 lässt das Gesehene natürlicher erscheinen.

Ich brauch paar Minuten, um ein besseres Beispiel als im Eingangstext rauszusuchen. Ich werd es dann hier reineditieren...

/edit: hier: http://boallen.com/fps-compare.html bzw. http://boallen.com/fps-compare-html5.html


----------



## AdmiralZorn (13. Mai 2014)

Die Unterschiede im Bild sind für mich schon deutlich sichtbar, wenn man sich darauf konzentriert. Im normalem Spiel merkt man das weniger aber dennoch spürbar.

Bei Spielen wo es auf Schnelligkeit, Reflexe und Genuigkeit ankommt, z.B bei Mehrspieler-Shootern sind für mich grundsätzlich 60FPS anzupeilen, da einige Spiele (besonders Battlefield) bei unter 60 FPS eine immer schwammig werdende Maussteuerung/Controllersteuerung aufweisen. Das ist mir besonders bei Battlefield 3 auf der PS3 aufgefallen. Es ist dort ein himmelweiter unterschied zwischen PAL(mehr als 30FPS) und Pseudo HD (20-30FPS) bezüglich der Genauigkeit, wo ich lieber mit PAL 576p spiele, weils angenehmer ist. 
Bei Call of Duty jedoch sind gar 125/250fps wegen der Eigenheit der Engine sehr von Vorteil, da der ganze Bewegungsablauf erheblich geschmeidiger wird.

Bei Spielen wo es nicht auf die Schnelligkeit, Reflexe und Genauigkeit ankommt, sind 60FPS+ zwar toll, jedoch nicht unbedingt notwendig. Da man sofern man immer die 30FPS hält auch so gut spielen kann. Mein Kumpane hat z.B GTA V auf der PS3 wegen Kopfschmerzen und Brennen in den Augen wegen der 20-25fps die das Spiel hat, wieder verkauft. Ich persöhnlich kann auch unter 30 FPS spielen ohne irgendwelche ernsthaften Beschwerden( vll weil ich das mit meinem alten Rechner gewöhnt war ).


----------



## HMCpretender (13. Mai 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> So einfach ist die Sache leider nicht. Die Nervenzellen im Auge können bis zu 1000 FPS weiterleiten und Piloten der US Airforce waren bei Tests in der Lage, Flugzeuge auf Bildern zu identifizieren, die sie nur 1/220 Sekunden gesehen hatten. Ab wann man eine Bewegung als flüssig wahrnimmt, hängt stark von der Geschwindigkeit der sich bewegenden Objekte und offenbar auch von der beobachtenden Person ab. S. beispielsweise hier und hier.


 
Diese 1000 FPS stimmen so nicht. Die Quelle gibt an, dass ein Neuron bis zu 1000 mal pro Sekunde feuern kann, jedoch sind Aktionspotenziale frequenzkodiert, mit einem einzelnen Impuls ist also noch keine Information übertragen. Zudem hängt es stark von der Empfängerzelle ab, über wieviel Milisekunden (oder auch Sekunden) sie eingehende Signale integriert.

Die zweite Quelle erklärt es hingegen sehr gut: es hängt stark von der Art des Reizes ab, wie gut unser Sehsystem zeitlich auflösen kann. Das Auge unterscheidet z.B. zwischen einem Hell-auf-dunkel-Stimulus und einem Dunkel-auf-hell-Stimulus.

Ich persönlich sehe bei den Beispielfilmen übrigens keinen Unterschied. Jedenfalls keinen den ich mir zutrauen würde auch in einem Blindversuch wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## toxin (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
> Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
> Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.


 
Das ist eine der größten Lügen im Internet. John Carmack selbst, hat mit diversen Forschungen bewiesen, dass das Auge druchaus in der Lage ist, selbst Bildwiederholraten von über 200 Hz zu unterscheiden. Wie unten schon gesagt, beziehen sich dieses Aussagen auf die Wahrnehmung ab wann eine Bewegung flüssig ist.



			
				John Carmack schrieb:
			
		

> “humans don’t see more than 24 hz” is wrong on many levels; I wish the meme would die.


----------



## Pinocchi0 (13. Mai 2014)

Natürlich sind kleinere Lücken zwischen den Frames besser als größere.... aber mal davon abgesehen, ich für meinen Teil werde bald mit Oculus DK2 und nacher mit einer der Consumer Versions spielen und da sind durch die hinzukommende Kopfbewegung (+ auch noch Augenbewegung) 30 fps der sofortige Kotzfaktor.

Ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor und lasse meine Games mit min. 60fps ohne VSync laufen, somit auch kein bzw. kaum Tearing.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

Pinocchi0 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor und lasse meine Games mit min. 60fps ohne VSync laufen, somit auch kein bzw. kaum Tearing.


 Ist das Tearing über einen Moni mit hoher Hz-Zahl nicht so stark wie bei einem Standard-Moni?
Habe ein 144Hz-Gerät und VSync bis dato nie abgeschaltet...


----------



## Pinocchi0 (13. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das Tearing über einen Moni mit hoher Hz-Zahl nicht so stark wie bei einem Standard-Moni?
> Habe ein 144Hz-Gerät und VSync bis dato nie abgeschaltet...


 
es fällt mir auf alle Fälle seltener auf...
Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


aber bei Spielen, die ich mit dem Controller steuere, nehm ich auch VSync


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

Pinocchi0 schrieb:


> es fällt mir auf alle Fälle seltener auf...
> Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


 Interessant. Muss ich mal daheim ausprobieren.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das Tearing über einen Moni mit hoher Hz-Zahl nicht so stark wie bei einem Standard-Moni?
> Habe ein 144Hz-Gerät und VSync bis dato nie abgeschaltet...


 
Du brauchst überhaupt kein Vsync mit einem 144 Hertz Monitor ^^

Oft ist das sogar schlecht, weil manche spiele schlecht programmiert sind und überhaupt nicht erkennen dass du deinen 144 hertz bildschirm hast. Diese limitieren deine FPS dann einfach auf 60.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das menschliche Auge eigentlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde erfassen kann.
> Ich weiß, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps erkennen kann.
> Aber erklären kann ich es mir nicht, weil es physiologisch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte.


 
Woher hast du das ?

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht korrekt. Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Märchen ohne hand und Fuß.

Hier wäre eine interessante Lektüre.

How many frames per second can the human eye see?

Ich habe einen 144 Hertz Bildschirm und erkenne sofort, ob ein spiel mit 30, 60 oder 100+ fps läuft, der unterschied ist enorm.


----------



## toxin (13. Mai 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Du brauchst überhaupt kein Vsync mit einem 144 Hertz Monitor ^^
> 
> Oft ist das sogar schlecht, weil manche spiele schlecht programmiert sind und überhaupt nicht erkennen dass du deinen 144 hertz bildschirm hast. Diese limitieren deine FPS dann einfach auf 60.



Hier geht es ums Thema Tearing und das gibts nunmal bei jeder Hertzzahl. Wenn man kein Tearing haben möchte kommt man um VSync nicht herum auch wenn man 144hz haben sollte.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Mai 2014)

toxin schrieb:


> Hier geht es ums Thema Tearing und das gibts nunmal bei jeder Hertzzahl. Wenn man kein Tearing haben möchte kommt man um VSync nicht herum auch wenn man 144hz haben sollte.


 
Ja ich weiß dass es um Tearing geht. Es ist schlicht kein Tearing mehr vorhanden wenn man einen 144 Hertz Bildschirm hat.

Ich hatte schon 1000+ fps in älteren Spielen und da war kein Tearing...


----------



## toxin (13. Mai 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß dass es um Tearing geht. Es ist schlicht kein Tearing mehr vorhanden wenn man einen 144 Hertz Bildschirm hat.
> 
> Ich hatte schon 1000+ fps in älteren Spielen und da war kein Tearing...


 
Tearing entsteht durch die unterschiedlich lange Berechnungszeit von einzelnen Frames. Der Monitor holt sich einfach unfertige Bilder aus dem Framebuffer und rendert diese. Wenn deine Frames weit über deiner Hertzzahl liegen, ist Tearing so gut wie auszuschließen, weil das komplette Rendern eines Frames viel viel weniger Zeit in Anspruch nimmt als die Frequenz deines Monitors, mit der er die Bilder abruft. Damit kommen sogut wie ausschließlich "Vollbilder" bei deinem Monitor an. Deswegen ist Tearing in älteren Spielen(mit hohen FPS, Quake, CS, Cod) meist kein Problem. Problematisch wird es bei Titeln die Ressourcen fressen, wie Battlefield oder Crysis oder auch Rage. Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass man bei größerer Hertzzahl tendentiell weniger Screen Tearing hat, da man generell darauf bedacht ist, in Spielen hohe und konstante Frames zu erreichen. Wenn das nicht gewährleistet ist, hast du mit 144 - oder 120 Hz genau so Tearing wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## CrossfireAction (13. Mai 2014)

Mir ist das echt ein Rätsel, wie man das nicht erkennen kann ob ein Spiel mit cremigen 60fps oder nur mit ruckeligen 30fps läuft!
 Ich finde es immer noch jedes Mal einen Genuss, jetzt BF4 auf der PS4 mit festen 60FPS spielen zu können. Das wirkt noch flüssiger als damals BF3 auf meinem PC, weil dieser "nur" 45-50FPS schaffte und eh nie ganz microrucklerfrei das Spiel darstellen konnte und das auch nur ohne Framesync. 
Bei Shootern, schnellen Action- und Rennspielen ist 60FPS Pflicht meiner Meinung nach! Daher finde ich es echt traurig, dass auf den Nextgenkonsolen, doch wieder viele Spiele nur 30FPS bieten können, wenn diese in FullHD laufen sollen, dank der doch zu schwachbrüstigen Hardware, wie es scheint, aber sicher auch aufgrund der tatsache, dass anscheinend doch recht viele Gamer  nicht mehr als 30FPS wahrnehmen können und so die Versuchung der Spielehersteller groß ist mehr Effekte bei 30FPS verwenden zu können, als dies bei 60FPS möglich wäre. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es da in den nächsten Jahren durch Optimierungen im Programmcode noch besser wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, es stimmt was die meisten hier schreiben. 25 fps stellen wohl nur die Untergrenze dar, ab der Menschen Bildfolgen als "bewegt" wahrnehmen können. Ergo macht es wenig Sinn, Pauschalaussagen zu treffen, da die Wahrnehmung individuell höchst unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Ich persönlich komme z.B. sehr gut mit niedrigen (~30fps) Frameraten zurecht, während meine Freundin alles unterhalb von 60fps als "stark ruckelnd" wahrnimmt (sie beklagt sich auch häufig über stark flimmernde LED-Leuchten bei Autos, während ich gar nichts bemerke).



Edit: Dafür sehe ich extrem gut im Dunkeln.


----------



## azraelb (13. Mai 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS hat nichts damit zu tun wie das Auge bewegte Bilder wahrnimmt.
Die Rate, in der Updates an den / vom Host geschickt werden hängt von der FPS Zahl ab! siehe auch "Netcode"
Wenn der Host ne Tickrate von 60 hat, dann kann der maximal 60 Updates senden/empfangen.
Ein Spieler A mit 60FPS kann also auch die komplette Tickrate ausreizen und alle Updates darstellen. Ein Spieler B mit 30 FPS kann nur die Hälfte der max Tickrate ausreizen
und sieht ein anderes (verzögertes) Bild und ist somit im Nachteil.

Beispiel:
Spieler A ist bereits in Deckung, aber Spieler B sieht noch den Kopf von Spieler A im Fadenkreuz, schießt und wundert sich, warum er anstatt einem Headshot nichts trifft.
=> DAS ist der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USA911 (13. Mai 2014)

Was mir als erstes ins Auge gesprungen war, ist die "schlechte" Grafik bei BF4 Running.

Warum ist an der Wand der Treppe, cm dick Klarlack aufgetragen? Ebenso gibt es diesen Glanz effeckt am Boden.
Auch wird die Sonne komisch reflektiert von den Wänden. Auch wenn eine Wand nass sein sollte, gibt es niemals diese Reflektionen der Sonne.


----------



## Sheggo (13. Mai 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS hat nichts damit zu tun wie das Auge bewegte Bilder wahrnimmt.
> Die Rate, in der Updates an den / vom Host geschickt werden hängt von der FPS Zahl ab! siehe auch "Netcode"
> Wenn der Host ne Tickrate von 60 hat, dann kann der maximal 60 Updates senden/empfangen.
> Ein Spieler A mit 60FPS kann also auch die komplette Tickrate ausreizen und alle Updates darstellen. Ein Spieler B mit 30 FPS kann nur die Hälfte der max Tickrate ausreizen
> ...


wovon du hier erzählst nennt man Latenz, das hat mit FPS nix zu tun! Latenz beschreibt die Verzögerungszeit bei Datenübertragungen und da können bei schnellen Online-Matches schon Probleme auftreten (bei hohen Latenzen).

FPS ist die Bildwiederholrate. das sagt einzig und allein wie flüssig du etwas siehst. oder meinst du, du triffst den Gegner nicht, weil sich das Bild ~16,6ms zu spät aktualisiert? 

zum Selbstversuch:
ich erkenne da erstaunlich wenig Unterschiede... Im direkten Vergleich kann ich das nur erahnen (vlt bilde ich mir auch nur nen Unterschied ein). viel wichtiger finde ich die Auflösung. FullHD sieht schon schicker aus, hauptsache die FPS bleiben *stabil *bei 30+


----------



## StiMiTim (13. Mai 2014)

Ich denke den Unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS nimmt nicht wahr wenn der Inputlag gleichbleibend ist. Inputlag ist der Hauptgrund warum ich ohne V-Sync spiele und mit Tearing lebe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Edit: Dafür sehe ich extrem gut im Dunkeln.


 Bremse, wie war noch die Geschichte mit deinen Katzenaugen und dem geprellten Zeh beim Wandern in der Dunkelheit?!


----------



## Dominic134679 (13. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es recht simpel. Ich spiele FP-Shooter gerne in 60 fps, Third-Person ist es mir ziemlich egal ob 30 oder 60 fps, finde der 30fps Look wirkt eben mehr wie ein Film. Bei Rennspielen finde ich es fast schon "seltsam", wenn sie mit 60 fps laufen, da finde ich sehen 30 besser aus.
Dazu kommt, dass mir in Spielen Sachen wie fehlendes AF und AA bei 60 fps viel eher auffallen und mich stören, als bei 30 fps.

Manche von euch würden mich hauen wollen, aber in einigen Spielen drehe ich auch lieber die Grafik höher, schalte Vsync (Trippe Buffered, unbedingt) ein und locke die Framerate auf 45, was für mich der beste Kompromiss ist.
Ich habe einen PC mit durchschnitts-CPU und guter Grafikkarte, aber auch eine PS4. Wenn ich sehe, dass bei Watch_Dogs die PS4 bei fehlendem AA und AF 60 fps macht, dann entscheide ich mich lieber für die PC-Version, wo meine CPU bestimmt bei 40 fps limitiert, stelle die Grafikdetails hoch und genieße dann mit dem Framelocker auf 30 fps ein viel schöneres Spiel.

B2T: Ich erkenne auf den Vergleichsvideos einen guten Unterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2014)

reality check von gamespot zum thema:

Reality Check - Do we need 60 FPS on PS4 and Xbox One? - Reality Check - GameSpot

das yt-video ist aus irgendwelchen gründen gesperrt, also proxtube oder so was verwenden.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n00qUDL0Cxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Brainwaver (13. Mai 2014)

Die 60fps Sequenzen sind auf alle Fälle flüssiger und wirken dadurch natürlicher, wer allerdings nicht den direkten Vergleich hat und sonst immer auf 30fps spielt den wird das nicht stören.


----------



## Astorek (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte zufällig vor Kurzem so ein Erlebnis:.Erst habe ich mir mehrere Stunden lang ein Lets Play zu "Faster Than Light" angesehen (komplett in HD-Qualität mit derselben Auflösung, die mein Monitor auch hat und im Vollbild; aber Youtube unterstützt generell "nur" maximal 30 FPS) und gleich darauf selbst gespielt. Ich hab nicht explizit drauf geachtet; auf den ersten Blick habe ich grafisch keinen Unterschied zu Youtube-Videos entdeckt. Dann habe ich im Spiel einen Jump zu einem anderen Sektor gemacht - und mich tatsächlich gewundert, wie flüssiger diese Animation plötzlich war. Wenn man sich vorher ca. hunderte Jumps in 30 FPS im Vollbild ansieht und dann beim "Selberspielen" in 60 FPS, fällt das schon deutlich auf - ohne, dass ich explizit drauf geachtet habe...


----------



## Kratos333 (14. Mai 2014)

Minimaler unterschied.
Ist nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Wenn man einen fragen würde der keine ahnung hat und nicht sagen würde was nun ist der müsste auf gut glück raten...

Das wichtigste ist weiterhin konstante Frames! Das wirkt sich auf ein flüssiges und sauberes Bild hin und nicht ob 30 oder 60fps


----------



## MrFob (14. Mai 2014)

Mit YT Videos muss man hier aber wirklich vorsichtig sein. Zum einen kann die Komprimierung von YT grossen Einfluss auf die Video Qualitaet und es kommt auch sehr darauf an mit welchem Setup das Video aufgezeichnet wurde. Wenn man Fraps oder aehnliche Programme nicht perfekt einstellt kann es schnell passieren, dass man frameskips und aehnliches bekommt.
Drum wuerde ich ein YT Video nicht gerade mit dem eigenen gameplay vergleichen (oder in dem Fall zumindest Vorsicht walten lassen).


----------



## belakor602 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe letztens in einem Kaufhaus Knack auf der Ps4 gespielt. Ich weiß nicht ob der Fernseher scheisse war, denn nicht nur war die Bildquali kacke es kam mir auch gar nicht flüssig vor. Ob das 30fps waren? Wenn ja dann kann ich nur sagen dass es echt kein gutes Erlebnis war. Von den Vergleichvideos her ist der Unterschied nicht so groß, allerdings sind die auch im browser in einem kleinen Fenster und man spielt nicht selbst.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bremse, wie war noch die Geschichte mit deinen Katzenaugen und dem geprellten Zeh beim Wandern in der Dunkelheit?!



Erstaunliches Gedächtnis. 

Aber extra für Dich alten Korinthenkacker: "Ich sehe extrem gut (=_im Vergleich zu meinen Mitmenschen, nicht Katzen, Eulen oder Fledermäusen_) im Dunkeln (=_natürlich keine komplette Finsternis, sondern schwaches Restlicht_"

Du hättest Jurist werden sollen, weißt Du.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Erstaunliches Gedächtnis.


 
Tja, in manchen Momentan bin ich wie ein Elefant: Ich vergesse (fast) nie. ^^


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber extra für Dich alten Korinthenkacker: "Ich sehe extrem gut (=_im Vergleich zu meinen Mitmenschen, nicht Katzen, Eulen oder Fledermäusen_) im Dunkeln (=_natürlich keine komplette Finsternis, sondern schwaches Restlicht_"


 Nicht gut genug, deinem großen, schmerzschreienden Onkel nach zu urteilen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht gut genug, deinem großen, schmerzschreienden Onkel nach zu urteilen.



Onkel?

Ist das ein norddeutscher Slang-Ausdruck für "Zeh"?`


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Onkel?
> 
> Ist das ein norddeutscher Slang-Ausdruck für "Zeh"?`


 Also jetzt überraschst du mich aber gewaltig. Dachte dir als gut informierten Menschen wäre solch ein geläufiger Ausdruck bestens bekannt. Und nein, das hat nix mit Nord-Deutschland zu tun, der Begriff wird in der ganzen Bundesrepublik verwendet.


----------



## Shaktwo (14. Mai 2014)

Also gerade bei den Rennsequenzen bzw. gleichmäßigen "gleitenden" und eben auch sehr schnellen Bewegungen fühle ich mich deutlich wohler bei 60fps. Ob das jetzt dazu führt, dass ich auch besser reagieren und steuern kann, sei man dahin gestellt. Aber schöner Vergleich, danke dafür.


----------



## l0l (14. Mai 2014)

Klar, ich hab nen 144 hz Monitor um dann auf 60 FPS zu limitieren? Ja, meinen Porsche fahr ich auch nur im ersten Gang..

Übrigens, sehr wichtig ist auch die Frametime (z.B. über MSI Afterburner anzeigbar). Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das wichtiger ist, als jede FPS anzeige. Anhand der Frametime kann man erst das Phänomen darstellen, dass etwas für das menschliche Auge "nicht flüssig".
Wer übrigens denkt, das menschliche Auge würde in FPS sehen, sollte mal ein Buch zur Hand nehmen.

https://www.mvps.org/directx/articles/fps_versus_frame_time.htm
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=frametime


----------



## azraelb (14. Mai 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> wovon du hier erzählst nennt man Latenz, das hat mit FPS nix zu tun! Latenz beschreibt die Verzögerungszeit bei Datenübertragungen und da können bei schnellen Online-Matches schon Probleme auftreten (bei hohen Latenzen).
> 
> FPS ist die Bildwiederholrate. das sagt einzig und allein wie flüssig du etwas siehst. oder meinst du, du triffst den Gegner nicht, weil sich das Bild ~16,6ms zu spät aktualisiert?


Beschäftige dich doch mal mit den technischen Fakten, bevor du so ein Blödsinn erzählst:
"[...]You can’t send more updates to the server then what frames you actually render on your end.[...]"
In shootern wie BF, in denen es durchaus auf millisekunden Reaktionszeit ankommt hat derjenige mit der höheren Updaterate (und somit derjenige mit der höheren FPS Zahl) einen entscheidenden Vorteil.
siehe z.B: Netcode Explained = Good Hit Registry | Level Up Guides


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Mai 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich doch mal mit den technischen Fakten, bevor du so ein Blödsinn erzählst:
> "[...]You can’t send more updates to the server then what frames you actually render on your end.[...]"
> In shootern wie BF, in denen es durchaus auf millisekunden Reaktionszeit ankommt hat derjenige mit der höheren Updaterate (und somit derjenige mit der höheren FPS Zahl) einen entscheidenden Vorteil.
> siehe z.B: Netcode Explained = Good Hit Registry | Level Up Guides


 
Das gilt so nur für GoldSrc bzw. der id-Tech 2 Urschleim "Netcode", der sich nur marginal geändert hat. Bei Frostbyte sind die eigentliche Bilderzeugung und die Daten, die zur Erzeugung dienen (Position auf der Karte, Blickwinkel usw), getrennt. D.h. bei BF hat man bei schlechten FPS keine Nachteile in der Feuerate von Waffen und dergleichen, welche man auf id-Tech 2 Basis hat.

Man sollte da schon von Engine zu Engine schauen, wie es sich genau verhält.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also jetzt überraschst du mich aber gewaltig. Dachte dir als gut informierten Menschen wäre solch ein geläufiger Ausdruck bestens bekannt. Und nein, das hat nix mit Nord-Deutschland zu tun, der Begriff wird in der ganzen Bundesrepublik verwendet.



Nein, den höre ich wirklich zum ersten Mal. Ich hab's auch nachgeschlagen, von wegen ganze Bundesrepublik:

"...wird in manchen deutschen Dialekten verwendet."

Für BW und Hessen mag ich nicht sprechen, aber in in Nordostbayern definitiv nicht. Da heißt das Ding einfach nur "Zëia".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> "...wird in manchen deutschen Dialekten verwendet."


 Hochdeutsch hat gar keinen Dialekt!


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hochdeutsch hat gar keinen Dialekt!



Hochdeutsche Dialekte – Wikipedia



Ja, ich weiß, umgangssprachlich wird gerne "hochdeutsch" gesagt und "standarddeutsch" gemeint.


----------



## azraelb (14. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Das gilt so nur für GoldSrc bzw. der id-Tech 2 Urschleim "Netcode", der sich nur marginal geändert hat. Bei Frostbyte sind die eigentliche Bilderzeugung und die Daten, die zur Erzeugung dienen (Position auf der Karte, Blickwinkel usw), getrennt. D.h. bei BF hat man bei schlechten FPS keine Nachteile in der Feuerate von Waffen und dergleichen, welche man auf id-Tech 2 Basis hat.
> 
> Man sollte da schon von Engine zu Engine schauen, wie es sich genau verhält.


 
naja, alle counterstrike games funktionieren so, teamfortress und zumindest die älteren CoD games (hab die letzten paar nicht gespielt).

es ist anscheinend bei BF wirklich so, aber trotzdem wirkt sich die FPS auf den delay aus wie hier sehr schön erklärt wird  (eigentlich ist das sogar noch bescheuerter, da ne menge overhead gesendet/empfangen wird, den dein client mit 30 FPS eh nicht darstellen kann):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C0COfAHHf0
(siehe ab 7 min erklärung FPS und ab 18:20 min eine beispielrechnung mit ingameaufnahmen)

=> 166ms Delay bei 60FPS und 333ms Delay bei 30 FPS (@ tickrate 10/s)


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Mai 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> naja, alle counterstrike games funktionieren so, teamfortress und zumindest die älteren CoD games (hab die letzten paar nicht gespielt).
> 
> es ist anscheinend bei BF wirklich so, aber trotzdem wirkt sich die FPS auf den delay aus wie hier sehr schön erklärt wird  (eigentlich ist das sogar noch bescheuerter, da ne menge overhead gesendet/empfangen wird, den dein client mit 30 FPS eh nicht darstellen kann):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C0COfAHHf0
> ...


 
ohje das Video:
Another World Famous Detective Takes a Crack at the "Netcode" - Battlefield 4: Technical discussion - Symthic Forum


----------



## toxin (14. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> ohje das Video:
> Another World Famous Detective Takes a Crack at the "Netcode" - Battlefield 4: Technical discussion - Symthic Forum


 
Wirklich furchtbar dieses Halbwissen. Perfekt für User wie *azraelb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die dann Threads, die eigentlich nichts damit zu haben, infiltrieren können. Ich meine hier gehts um 30 fps vs 60 fps. Was hat der verdammte Netcode damit zu tun wie "flüssig" sich ein Spiel anfühlt?. Richtig, nichts.


----------



## jpEg (14. Mai 2014)

Der Test macht für mich keinen Sinn, da sehr wahrscheinlich jedes 2. Frame beim 30fps Video einfach nur entfernt worden ist. Sehr viele Spiele rendern anders in 30fps als in 60fps und lassen bestimmt nicht einfach nur ein Frame aus.


----------



## Tomme9020 (15. Mai 2014)

und jetzt noch mal einen vergleich 60 fps vs 120 fps


----------



## BiJay (15. Mai 2014)

jpEg schrieb:


> Der Test macht für mich keinen Sinn, da sehr wahrscheinlich jedes 2. Frame beim 30fps Video einfach nur entfernt worden ist. Sehr viele Spiele rendern anders in 30fps als in 60fps und lassen bestimmt nicht einfach nur ein Frame aus.


 Ähm, doch.


----------



## Van83 (15. Mai 2014)

ich unterscheide zwischen 30 und 60 und 120fps.. ist aber ein Fluch da ich dadurch anspruchsvoll geworden bin was es Frameraten angeht.. brauch die 120Hz bzw 120fps nun immer und überall.. wie ein Junkie eben


----------



## Tomme9020 (30. Mai 2014)

genau so geht es mir auch.....

und wenn jemand meint dass es keinen unterschied gibt zw. 30 -60 - 120 fps ---> der irrt gewaltig.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Mai 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ein normaler Film hat extra eine solch niedrige Bildrate, damit das Gehirn die Verbindungen zwischen den Bildern selbst herstellt und damit die Fantasie angeregt wird.


 Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Die Erklärung auf Wikipedia erscheint mir da glaubwürdiger.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> ich unterscheide zwischen 30 und 60 und 120fps.. ist aber ein Fluch da ich dadurch anspruchsvoll geworden bin was es Frameraten angeht.. brauch die 120Hz bzw 120fps nun immer und überall.. wie ein Junkie eben


 
Dann brauchst Du aber kein 400 Hz TV.


----------



## Tomme9020 (30. Mai 2014)

Beim TV sind es ja keine echten 400 Hz


----------



## BiJay (30. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Die Erklärung auf Wikipedia erscheint mir da glaubwürdiger.


 Da wird eher der technische Grund beschrieben. 24 FPS sehen eben nicht realistisch aus und der Film wirkt dann eben wie... ein Film, etwas unrealistisches. Das wurde ja zB beim Hobbit angemeckert, als der Film in 48 FPS in den Kinos kam. Es wirkte zu realistisch, man könne nicht in die Fantasiewelt eintauchen und so etwas. Muss nicht bei jedem so sein und ist auch nicht der Hauptgrund, warum man 24 FPS verwendet.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (3. August 2015)

das rechte sleeping dogs soll 60fps sein?
wieso ist das linke dann schärfer?


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Also ehrloch? Ich nehme bei den Vergleichsbildern keinen relevanten Unterschied wahr.


Dito. Das mag uU an meiner 2 Bier-Latenz liegen , aber einen echten Unterschied sehe ich da nicht.

Wobei ich allerdings schon mal die Minderwertigkeit von zu niedrigen Frameraten bei schnellen Drehbewegungen in Shootern wahrgenommen habe.


----------

